# grand rapids, Michigan - Spray Rig



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

Cleaning out my shop and I need some room.

I have 3 large barrels, I believe they are 1200 gallons, 1600 gallon 1600 gallon

Sprayer with spray bar and a tote.

Asking $1000, Items are in Grand Rapids Mi
Call me to check them out 616-706-6792


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

WMHLC said:


> Cleaning out my shop and I need some room.
> 
> I have 3 large barrels, I believe they are 1200 gallons, 1600 gallon 1600 gallon
> 
> ...


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

Bump, price dropped to $700


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

Want these gone, need the space, $300


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

That's like almost free - someone gotta pick that up.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

framer1901 said:


> That's like almost free - someone gotta pick that up.


Wish I knew someone in GR who could look at it for me.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Wish I knew someone in GR who could look at it for me.


I don't know why you would even remotely think of something so crazy...

But how much to deliver it all two hours south of you anyway...?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I don't know why you would even remotely think of something so crazy...
> 
> But how much to deliver it all two hours south of you anyway...?


I'm only around 70 miles west of GR...


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

EWSplow said:


> I'm only around 70 miles west of GR...


With a big puddle to jump over


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

I don't have a trailer, so pickup only


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

framer1901 said:


> With a big puddle to jump over


There have been years when the puddle has frozen. I've heard rumors of trucks crossing it.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

EWSplow said:


> There have been years when the puddle has frozen. I've heard rumors of trucks crossing it.


That's funny - years ago growing up on lake Erie - out at Put in Bay and Kelly's Island, there used to be a bunch of cars with no bodies, just old frames, seats, motors and windshields. Dad said they used them to drive into Sandusky during the winter time. They'd mark roads with barrels and such.

Someone come get this guys liguid setup, price is too good to be true.


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

Still have the boom and tote. Will sell for $20


----------

